
Facebook to Integrate Instagram, Messenger and WhatsApp - abhij89
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/25/facebook-integrate-instagram-messenger-whatsapp-messaging-platforms
======
Pinbenterjamin
The important bit here is that, they will remain individual applications, with
a unified underlying architecture.

It is a smart move, internally, to leverage a single framework for dealing
with similar services. Less training, and greater lateral agility for
employees. Developing a new feature for Whatsapp, and need some extra man
power? Shift some workers off one of your other messenger services. Right now
that may not be possible.

I decline to believe at this point that there is another corporate reason
other than that.

